# Kristi Cutright



## Kamaria Annina

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~11777~2608178,00.html

 Sorry for not posting this earlier, I haven't had much access to the computer.  Kristi Cutright, daughter of Master Lee Cutright of Ilyo Tae Kwon Do, Colorado, died on December 11th, in a fatal car accident.  Kristi was a wonderful martial artist, with dreams and all intentions of going to compete in the Olympics.  I give all my support to the Cutrights in this difficult time.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------

